# Is that like a Twisp?



## Sarx (5/9/16)

How often do you get asked this? Not a bitching or brand bashing session... Just a fun discussion  

It's up to us to educate these people!

Reactions: Can relate 3


----------



## PsyCLown (5/9/16)

I have never been asked that actually. Alright, maybe once by some friends who had Twisp's... I can't actually remember.


----------



## GerritVisagie (5/9/16)

I usually get 
"what the hell is that thing"
Me "it's a vape"
What's a vape.....

And then sadly, "it's like a twisp, but on steroids"

Otherwise I might get technical


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 3


----------



## Imtiaaz (5/9/16)

GerritVisagie said:


> I usually get
> "what the hell is that thing"
> Me "it's a vape"
> What's a vape.....
> ...



I also get that "what the hell is that thing?" question, Then the "Why is it so big?" question then I say try it. Then they fear for there life/lungs, and after drag number two (Drag number one is always to soft or cut short due to them mentally telling themselves they going to cough and actually cough even though I set the wattage to practically nothing) they say "That's not what I expected, I like it".

Story of my life

I think the question gets asked more if your device resembles a pen style mech.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taytay (5/9/16)

Yip. But then again, I was still a twisper till about 6 weeks ago so all my friends have noticed the switch. My answer is, it's like a twisp but better value for money

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (5/9/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> I also get that "what the hell is that thing?" question, Then the "Why is it so big?" question then I say try it. Then they fear for there life/lungs, and after drag number two (Drag number one is always to soft or cut short due to them mentally telling themselves they going to cough and actually cough even though I set the wattage to practically nothing) they say "That's not what I expected, I like it".
> 
> Story of my life
> 
> I think the question gets asked more if your device resembles a pen style mech.



I usually do the try it thing after the "But why" question 

And then they want to try all your flavours....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Taytay (5/9/16)

GerritVisagie said:


> I usually do the try it thing after the "But why" question
> 
> And then they want to try all tour flavours....
> 
> ...


I got caught in a 10min "but why" question session with my boss so I had her try my Debbie does donuts. Instant convert

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## AhVape (5/9/16)

I feel like a rep for twisp, but this is what they did for the vaping community and all just by the attitude most of these guys had when i approached them.
knowing absolutely nothing about vaping, i went to different twisp kiosks and all were similar in their approach, and eventually sold one to me.
Just a note to the other vape stores/counters/shops - staff - if someone walks in with a twisp or not knowing anything, help the person out without being an arrogant @$$. I currently avoid, at all costs, vape places on my doorstep so to speak.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Sarx (5/9/16)

If I had hardware on me all the time I would've sold sooo many by now to curious folk hey

Sent from my SM-G928C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Taytay (5/9/16)

AhVape said:


> I feel like a rep for twisp, but this is what they did for the vaping community and all just by the attitude most of these guys had when i approached them.
> knowing absolutely nothing about vaping, i went to different twisp kiosks and all were similar in their approach, and eventually sold one to me.
> Just a note to the other vape stores/counters/shops - staff - if someone walks in with a twisp or not knowing anything, help the person out without being an arrogant @$$. I currently avoid, at all costs, vape places on my doorstep so to speak.


totally agree - I would never have got into and started exploring vaping if not for the twisp kiosk. In fact, I feel quite guilty when I walk past now and the twisp salespeople all wave . If my husband wasn't twisping in public, the random hardcore vaper would probably never have approached us and we would have never realized we have a master mixologist (@Rooigevaar from Wiener Vape Co) in our town and would never have been exposed to his amazing juices. I must say that both the random vaper and @Rooigevaar have been really patient and nice in getting me started on my vaping journey

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Raindance (5/9/16)

That question makes me feel as if my haemorrhoids have returned with a vengeance. TMI? Sorry!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## GerritVisagie (5/9/16)

You guys got me thinking, 
TOTALLY off topic, I'm sorry, but does anyone know of a vape flavour that's a dead ringer to twisp Cubano??
Loved that flavour, the only thing I miss from twisping 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trashcanman3284 (5/9/16)

I get the 'what is that thing?' a lot at work. We have 200+ employees, so at least once a week I'll get someone that hasnt seen it or something like it before. Our smoking section is close to the cafeteria, so when I started vaping at work people came rushing out to see if something caught fire, haha. I kid you not. Now that people have gotten used to it, I get heckled with 'Stoom Trein' everyday.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Waine (5/9/16)

I can relate totally. Work colleagues and friends ask me: "What the hell is that?" Then I give my rhetorical answer: "It's a Vaporiser". They say: "You mean like a Twisp?" I reply: " Yes, but just bigger and better, more value for money." And I go on to explain the whole concept in a nutshell for the hundredth time. I don't mind, as I am always hoping to "convert" a cig smoker.

I too would not have started to Vape if it were not for the Twisp kiosk in my local shopping mall. I still keep my trusty little Twisp Aero on my pocket sometimes, especially when circumstances demand a stealth vape. And, lol, yes, I too feel a bit guilty when I walk past the Twisp man who waves at me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sarx (6/9/16)

You've gotta love the follow up question of "what brand is that?"... I'm like er... The tank is x and the mod is y... That confuses them hehehe

Then go on to explain that it actually takes batteries (strange how some people don't know this.???) and what websites they can check out etc... Usually followed by a nice glazed over look on their faces.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn (8/9/16)

It's just easier to say yes it's like a twisp .. I get asked that over and over each day and I found just saying yes reduces the crazy amount of questions to follow if u had2 say it's Not lol

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## KlutcH (8/9/16)

I was in a dodgy area here in Cape Town getting sound installed to my car. I had a guy come up to me asking if its an advanced tik machine. Then he tried selling me some tik from his shoe.. I have never laughed so hard in my life.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Neal (8/9/16)

Living in Swaziland, which you are probably aware has a reputation for producing a rather fine herb I shall refer to as mountain cabbage, I often get asked if it is possible to put some boem in my fancy machine...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (8/9/16)

Neal said:


> Living in Swaziland, which you are probably aware has a reputation for producing a rather fine herb I shall refer to as mountain cabbage, I often get asked if it is possible to put some boem in my fancy machine...


With regards to that. . I believe the snoop dog g pen used dry herb lol.. haven't seen it before tho but I've seen there is vape like devices for dry herb burning lol

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz (8/9/16)

jsplayn said:


> With regards to that. . I believe the snoop dog g pen used dry herb lol.. haven't seen it before tho but I've seen there is vape like devices for dry herb burning lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Dry herb burning deivce, you meant a bong right


----------



## JsPLAYn (8/9/16)

Greyz said:


> Dry herb burning deivce, you meant a bong right


No.. legit vape devices for dry herbs lol..

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (8/9/16)

jsplayn said:


> No.. legit vape devices for dry herbs lol..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Yip, like this one.


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/9/16)

Guys please leave the dry herb issue alone... we rather it's not associated with the forum. Many thanks!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (8/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Guys please leave the dry herb issue alone... we rather it's not associated with the forum. Many thanks!


Strangely it's sold at vape shops.. lol. I've also seen it at cock n bull who also now sell mods and juice 

I was mainly curious as to the fact that it's actually designed for that TYPE of use.. but yes u right . Nothing to do with vaping  

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Waine (8/9/16)

Good on you Rob....keeping it clean, not green.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Buan Stanley (10/9/16)

Often get asked what the hell is that... My reply is always it's a twisp on steroids 

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

